# Pink Floyd?  ummmm... not so much...



## dmc (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 1, 2010)

Wow


----------



## dmc (Dec 1, 2010)

MAkes you want to throw up in your mouth - right?


----------



## marcski (Dec 1, 2010)

dmc said:


> MAkes you want to throw up in your mouth - right?



Is that you back behind the kit, DMC?


----------



## skidbump (Dec 1, 2010)

thats the worst thing i have ever heard.
Waiting to see beer  bottles start flying


----------



## skidbump (Dec 1, 2010)

Guitar solo was painful toor


----------



## dmc (Dec 1, 2010)

marcski said:


> Is that you back behind the kit?




I wish I could play like that!!!  He's a bad ass... haha...  

I could play that song in my sleep...  And have... haha..


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm thinkin they don't get paid.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 1, 2010)

*the sign behind them﻿ says MUSIC...but i think that's wrong.*
:-D From the comments on youtube


----------



## dmc (Dec 1, 2010)

I want to rewatch it... But I can't..  Aside from really sucking..  I can tell you that just about every gigging musician has felt like he's wanted to just get up and walk off the stage because the band sucked...  Weather it be just for the night or every night... haha..   Cause we've all had bad nights..


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 1, 2010)

They've either never heard the song, never played together, or never picked up an instrument before.

Or all three. They may also be drunk.


----------



## dmc (Dec 1, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> They've either never heard the song, never played together, or never picked up an instrument before.



A nice way of saying they suck...


----------



## jaja111 (Dec 1, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> They've either never heard the song, never played together, or never picked up an instrument before.
> 
> Or all three. They may also be drunk.



In that case... I guess they did pretty good, but you'd have to include being deaf also.


----------



## SkiDork (Dec 1, 2010)

I waited through the whole thing for the final solo - and they bailed on it.  Rats!


----------



## SkiDork (Dec 1, 2010)

Also the singer kept wincing - I guess he knew...


----------



## dmc (Dec 1, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> I waited through the whole thing for the final solo - and they bailed on it.  Rats!



He tried to play it..  But he sucked..


----------



## SkiDork (Dec 1, 2010)

dmc said:


> He tried to play it..  But he sucked..



he only tried to play the middle (short) solo.  The final solo (one of the best of all time when played by DG) wasn't even attempted.


----------



## dmc (Dec 2, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> he only tried to play the middle (short) solo.  The final solo (one of the best of all time when played by DG) wasn't even attempted.




Riiiiight....  bleeeeech...


----------



## SkiDork (Dec 2, 2010)

dmc said:


> Riiiiight....  bleeeeech...



plus if I'm not mistaken you really need a slide guitar (or whatever they call those horizontally mounted things you sit down to play) to do that song justice

I recently watched this (again).  Great stuff.  Makes you feel like you were there when they were recording DSOTM..  If you watch Gilmour play he makes it look SO EASY.  I guess thats the mark of a great player.

"Classic Albums:  Dark Side Of The Moon"


----------



## dmc (Dec 2, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> plus if I'm not mistaken you really need a slide guitar (or whatever they call those horizontally mounted things you sit down to play) to do that song justice
> 
> I recently watched this (again).  Great stuff.  Makes you feel like you were there when they were recording DSOTM
> 
> "Classic Albums:  Dark Side Of The Moon"



I think he just plays a Strat with a slide on that..

I love that flick..  I have it on my IPad and watch it a lot when Itravel..    crazy watching and hearing about the mixdowns and stuff before computers when everyone had a nob to control


----------



## SkiDork (Dec 2, 2010)

dmc said:


> I think he just plays a Strat with a slide on that..
> 
> I love that flick..  I have it on my IPad and watch it a lot when Itravel..    crazy watching and hearing about the mixdowns and stuff before computers when everyone had a nob to control



oh OK.  thanks. 

Yeah. and DG says the spacey mixes like that were just as much of a performance as the regular music.


----------



## dmc (Dec 2, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> oh OK.  thanks.
> 
> Yeah. and DG says the spacey mixes like that were just as much of a performance as the regular music.



I love when they talk about the On The Run sequence and reproduce it on those bad ass vintage sequencers...


----------



## Sky (Dec 6, 2010)

After reading the thread I thought I was prepared.  I wasn't.

I stopped it immediately.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 6, 2010)

Sky said:


> After reading the thread I thought I was prepared.  I wasn't.
> 
> I stopped it immediately.



The video even got a mention on ZLX last week.


----------



## dmc (Dec 6, 2010)

Sky said:


> After reading the thread I thought I was prepared.  I wasn't.
> 
> I stopped it immediately.



it actually hurts my ears...


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 6, 2010)

There's a channel on Dish, probably on other cable too, called Paladian, or Palladium, no matter. Anyway, they've been playing Gilmour Live at Gdansk lately. Great concert. The other night they followed it with The Wall. Been a while since I watched it, particularly since I last watched it straight. Movie is great, music is fantastic.

I wish they played songs from The Final Cut more often on the radio, though.


----------



## Greg (Dec 6, 2010)

I love this video. An epic trainwreck....


----------



## dmc (Dec 6, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> There's a channel on Dish, probably on other cable too, called PAladian, or Palladium, no matter. Anyway, they've been playing Gilmore Live at Gdansk lately. Great concert. THey other night they followed it with The Wall. Been a while since I watched it, particularly since I last watched it straight. Movie is great, music is fantastic.
> 
> I wish they played songs from The Final Cut more often on the radio, though.



The Gilmour show on Palladium is awesome!

Final Cut is some heavy stuff.. Lot's of Wall throwaway stuff. ALL Waters writing and all vocals - recorded while that band fell apart.  From all accounts Gilmour detested it.  Richard Wright was already kicked out of the band by then.  Heavy times....


----------



## dmc (Dec 6, 2010)

Greg said:


> I love this video. An epic trainwreck....



Have you felt it yet Greg?  Like half way through a song your thinking I wish this could just end now..  Please god - let the power go out - kinda moment?


----------



## Johnskiismore (Dec 6, 2010)

OMG, I have not laughed so hard in a while!  I fell out of my chair! Cringed at first, but then just burst out laughing.  Holy sh*& this was awful, please tell me this was a competition to perform as lousy as you can.  

There is no pain.... oh yes there is!  You guys!


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Dec 6, 2010)

Wow, that was worse than one of my high school bands rendition of that song.


----------



## billski (Dec 6, 2010)

The Youtube comments are hilarious.  Worse than a 5th grade performance!

Glad to see they are down in Georgia.   They should really stick with Hank Williams pieces...


----------



## Greg (Dec 6, 2010)

dmc said:


> Have you felt it yet Greg?  Like half way through a song your thinking I wish this could just end now..  Please god - let the power go out - kinda moment?



Had one moment like that. It was an epic disaster of me being trashed on stage and unable to play anything decent. Luckily it was just showcasing at an open mic night with basically nobody there, and not a "real" gig. I actually had to restart a song at one point. That night, I learned the hard way that I need to stay at least somewhat sober while performing....  Being the only guitarist, if I F up, the song is kinda non-existent... :lol:


----------



## dmc (Dec 7, 2010)

Greg said:


> That night, I learned the hard way that I need to stay at least somewhat sober while performing....  Being the only guitarist, if I F up, the song is kinda non-existent... :lol:



One beer a set for me..  Maybe a shot of tequila during setbreak..  

If i get too hammered it makes the load out a bad thing..  i don't really start drinking until the drums are in the car or safe somewhere..


----------



## jrmagic (Dec 7, 2010)

billski said:


> The Youtube comments are hilarious.  Worse than a 5th grade performance!
> 
> Glad to see they are down in Georgia.   They should really stick with Hank Williams pieces...



lol I was just thinking they are way worse than the band at my son's school trying to play the looney tunes theme:-D I could do a better job on that song while puking from a hang over from the binder the night before.


----------



## jrmagic (Dec 7, 2010)

dmc said:


> If i get too hammered it makes the load out a bad thing..



I learned that lesson pretty quick myself.


----------



## dmc (Dec 7, 2010)

Even Phish makes mistakes...
Had to restart Down With Disease .


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 7, 2010)

dmc said:


> Even Phish makes mistakes...
> Had to restart Down With Disease .



Better to restart than to torture your audience.

Usually.


----------



## dmc (Dec 7, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> Better to restart than to torture your audience.
> 
> Usually.



Totally..
In fact the times i can think of bad false starts are usually wrong keys..  And not that many players can transpose a whole song on the fly..
The others are just thinking your starting song A when the band is playing song B..  Communication breakdown


----------



## jrmagic (Dec 7, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> Better to restart than to torture your audience.
> 
> Usually.



True but in the case at hand would you really want them to restart??:-o:-o  That woudl be taking turture to a whole new level:razz:


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 7, 2010)

jrmagic said:


> True but in the case at hand would you really want them to restart??:-o:-o  That woudl be taking turture to a whole new level:razz:



Ture- that'd be like pulling the Band-Aid off slowly, then putting back on. On your chest.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Dec 11, 2010)

Based on this thread I'm not going to click it and listen. :lol:  When the Blues Brothers hit that honky tonk they knew only one country western song but at least thay played it awesome. yee-ha Rawhiiiiiiide!


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 13, 2010)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Based on this thread I'm not going to click it and listen. :lol:  When the Blues Brothers hit that honky tonk they knew only one country western song but at least thay played it awesome. yee-ha Rawhiiiiiiide!



What kind of music do yo play here?

Oh, we play both kinds- Country, and Western.


----------



## dmc (Jan 21, 2011)

Another crappy band... this time the singer hits the guitarist for a crap solo


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 26, 2012)

Bump Roger Waters brings The Wall to Yankee stadium in NYC this summer


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 26, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Bump Roger Waters brings The Wall to Yankee stadium in NYC this summer


http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york...oger-waters-production-wall-article-1.1008422


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 26, 2012)

I saw the original Wall tour back in the 80s which was awesome. No need for me to go see Roger sans Pink Floyd do it again. He really got too big for his britches IMO. I've seen the rest of Floyd without him and it was pretty good. Never had an interest in seeing anything Roger ahs done post Floyd.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 26, 2012)

I know but still an awesome band to see,i wish all the Pink Floyd members were together


----------



## mattm59 (Jan 26, 2012)

Bbbbbut  this band has pumpkins.

Brit Floyd, Wallingford,Ct. Mar. 16. Tix on sale tomorrow
http://www.britfloyd.com/
I see they're in Boston 3/11 as well
Saw them a few years back, and it's a good show. Nah, it was a great show.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 26, 2012)

The Machine is great cover band too i seen them several times and i blown away every time


----------



## ski stef (Jan 26, 2012)

Scotty said:


> The Machine is great cover band too i seen them several times and i blown away every time



+1. They came to the pickle barrel every year when I was working up there. Great show


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 27, 2012)

They were beyond amazing at Gathering of vibes in Ct couple years ago..


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 27, 2012)

Scotty said:


> They were beyond amazing at Gathering of vibes in Ct couple years ago..



http://www.themachinelive.com/tour/   they play a great show here some more shows coming up


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 24, 2012)

Bump, http://www.themachinelive.com/whats_new/#326 they will back at Gathering of the Vibes in CT this summer


----------



## mattm59 (Apr 24, 2012)

*yeah*

you got to get a vip day pass or a camping pass to see them, unfortunately. My deadhead days are long gone, so I'm in for saturday, not sure if I'm going vip, probably not though, although there's some good perks. Other bands that day include Zappa does Zappa, sts9 and once again...PRIMUS!!! :flag: I'm thinking vip might be worth it as you can get right up to the stage as long as the crowds not too wild. Last year at the Vibes, Janes Addiction was headlining saturday, my son and I were at the rail, VIP at the stage, but they got cleared out by security 'cuz the crowd was nuts.Drunk and trippin' a-holes all around me, but after awhile I said hell with it and elbowed a few, shoved a few 3 rows back. Made FB friends with the girl who was surfing on my head...

Sidenote...saw Brit Floyd about a month back. Damn awesome show. The CPTV airing did not do them justice at all. I wasn't planning on going, thought the video sucked, then found out they were playing "Echoes" and changed my mind. My son rated it his second best show ever (first being at the stage for Umphreys McGee), and I found it goosebump inducing.Saw Janes Addiction the week before, and this was a perfect complementary show. Yin and yang, as it were :roll:  Definitely catching them again next year.

Got tix for Iron Maiden in June...woo hoo


----------



## Johnskiismore (Apr 30, 2012)

mattm59 said:


> Got tix for Iron Maiden in June...woo hoo



A return to the Seventh Son of A Seventh Son Tour, missed it in '88, REALLY psyched for Maiden this summer!!

The Machine is a great PF tribute band, back in the day I saw them many times at the Living Room in RI.... god that place was gross


----------



## mattm59 (May 1, 2012)

Johnskiismore said:


> missed it in '88




Just when ya' thought you were getting old, the band gets older :beer:


----------

